# Problems with webkit2-gtk3



## kpect (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello guys.
I've built webkit2-gtk3 + surf browser from ports, compilation finished successfully but I got several issues with it.

1. The screen sometimes become black (can bee seen on screenshot №1) when the mouse is moved away fwom the window, or it initially starts black, but ir the page is reloaded it become visible again.
2. Input (neither mouse not keyboad) is not working with pages, so you're not able to type text or click links/buttons, but if you relod the page with javascript disabled (CtrlShift+S), then you can type and click (can bee seen on screenshot №2).
3. When surf is being called with truss(can bee seen on screenshot №3), I can notice multiple "ERR#35 Resource temporarily unavailable" errors, which increase when I move mouse over the browser window.
4. When I click in browser window, I can see message pop ups in the terminal: "guint webkit_hit_test_result_get_context(WebKitHitTestResult *): assertion 'WEBKIT_IS_HIT_TEST_RESULT(hitTestResult)' failed" (can bee seen on screenshot №4). 

Midori and Epiphany don't work either.
Has somebody faced these issues before?

Best regards,
Sergey.

```
$ make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for webkit2-gtk3-2.26.2:
DEBUG=off: Build with debugging support
GEOIP=on: GeoIP IP location support
WAYLAND=on: Wayland (graphics) support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
$ uname -a
FreeBSD KPECT 12.1-STABLE FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE KPECT  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2020)

Is this running as a VirtualBox guest? Did you install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions?


----------



## kpect (Jan 17, 2020)

On screenshots it's inside Virtualbox, but I have the same problems on my Thinkpad T430


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2020)

I suspect both issues to be the result of running X on the scfb or vesa drivers. So make sure you have a good driver for the graphics cards (which is why I suggested emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions for the VM).


----------



## kpect (Jan 17, 2020)

Everything is the same with _emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions_ installed


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2020)

Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and verify it's actually using the vboxvideo driver.


----------



## kpect (Jan 17, 2020)

```
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  1726.176] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  1726.176] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE amd64
[  1726.176] Current Operating System: FreeBSD KPECT 12.1-STABLE FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE KPECT amd64
[  1726.176] Build Date: 16 January 2020  02:20:17PM
[  1726.176]
[  1726.176] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4
[  1726.176]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  1726.176] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  1726.176] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan 17 16:23:59 2020
[  1726.177] (II) Loader magic: 0x450020
[  1726.177] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  1726.177]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  1726.177]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[  1726.177]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[  1726.177]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  1726.177] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 80ee:beef:0000:0000 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  1726.177] (==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
[  1726.177] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[  1726.177]    Section "Device"
[  1726.177]            Identifier      "Builtin Default vboxvideo Device 0"
[  1726.177]            Driver  "vboxvideo"
[  1726.177]    EndSection
[  1726.177]    Section "Screen"
[  1726.177]            Identifier      "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0"
[  1726.177]            Device  "Builtin Default vboxvideo Device 0"
[  1726.177]    EndSection
[  1726.177]    Section "Device"
[  1726.177]            Identifier      "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[  1726.177]            Driver  "modesetting"
[  1726.177]    EndSection
[  1726.177]    Section "Screen"
[  1726.177]            Identifier      "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[  1726.177]            Device  "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[  1726.177]    EndSection
[  1726.177]    Section "Device"
[  1726.177]            Identifier      "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[  1726.177]            Driver  "scfb"
[  1726.177]    EndSection
[  1726.177]    Section "Screen"
[  1726.177]            Identifier      "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[  1726.178]            Device  "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[  1726.178]    EndSection
[  1726.178]    Section "Device"
[  1726.178]            Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1726.178]            Driver  "vesa"
[  1726.178]    EndSection
[  1726.178]    Section "Screen"
[  1726.178]            Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[  1726.178]            Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1726.178]    EndSection
[  1726.178]    Section "ServerLayout"
[  1726.178]            Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"
[  1726.178]            Screen  "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0"
[  1726.178]            Screen  "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[  1726.178]            Screen  "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[  1726.178]            Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[  1726.178]    EndSection
[  1726.178] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[  1726.178] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[  1726.178] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0" (0)
[  1726.178] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1726.178] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vboxvideo Device 0"
[  1726.178] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1726.178] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0" (1)
[  1726.178] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1726.178] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[  1726.178] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1726.178] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0" (2)
[  1726.178] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1726.179] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[  1726.179] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1726.179] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (3)
[  1726.179] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1726.179] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1726.179] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1726.179] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  1726.179] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  1726.179] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  1726.179] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  1726.179] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.
[  1726.179]    Entry deleted from font path.
[  1726.179] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.
[  1726.179]    Entry deleted from font path.
[  1726.179] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.
[  1726.179]    Entry deleted from font path.
[  1726.179] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
[  1726.179]    Entry deleted from font path.
[  1726.179] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
[  1726.179]    Entry deleted from font path.
[  1726.179] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
[  1726.179]    Entry deleted from font path.
[  1726.179] (==) FontPath set to:
        catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[  1726.179] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  1726.179] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
        If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  1726.179] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  1726.180] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  1726.181] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1726.181]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  1726.181]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[  1726.181] (==) AIGLX enabled
[  1726.181] (II) LoadModule: "vboxvideo"
[  1726.181] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vboxvideo_drv.so
[  1726.181] (II) Module vboxvideo: vendor="Oracle Corporation"
[  1726.181]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.1
[  1726.181]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1726.181]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1726.181] (**) Load address of symbol "VBOXVIDEO" is 0x801b70020
[  1726.181] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[  1726.181] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[  1726.181] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1726.181]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4
[  1726.181]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1726.181]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1726.181] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[  1726.181] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module scfb
[  1726.181] (II) UnloadModule: "scfb"
[  1726.181] (II) Unloading scfb
[  1726.182] (EE) Failed to load module "scfb" (module does not exist, 0)
[  1726.182] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[  1726.182] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[  1726.182] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1726.182]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.4.0
[  1726.182]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1726.182]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1726.182] (II) VBoxVideo: guest driver for VirtualBox: vbox
[  1726.182] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[  1726.182] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[  1726.182] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  1726.182] (--) using VT number 9

[  1726.182] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[  1726.182] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  1726.182] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  1726.182] (II) VBoxVideo(0): VirtualBox guest additions video driver version 5.2
[  1726.182] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[  1726.182] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[  1726.183] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[  1726.183] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[  1726.183] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[  1726.183] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[  1726.183] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1726.183]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  1726.183]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  1726.183] (II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"
[  1726.183] (II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"
[  1726.183] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so
[  1726.183] (II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1726.183]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  1726.183]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  1726.183] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
[  1726.183] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
[  1726.183] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
[  1726.184] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1726.184]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.1.0
[  1726.184]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1726.184] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
        "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[  1726.184] (==) VBoxVideo(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[  1726.184] (--) VBoxVideo(0): Virtual size is 32766x32766 (pitch 32766)
[  1726.184] (**) VBoxVideo(0):  Built-in mode "800x600": 29.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 36.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[  1726.184] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   29.31  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 (36.4 kHz b)
[  1726.184] (**) VBoxVideo(0):  Built-in mode "800x600": 29.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 36.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[  1726.184] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   29.31  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 (36.4 kHz b)
[  1726.184] (II) VBoxVideo(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0
[  1726.184] (==) VBoxVideo(0): RGB weight 888
[  1726.184] (==) VBoxVideo(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  1726.184] (==) VBoxVideo(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[  1726.184] (==) VBoxVideo(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[  1726.184] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[  1726.184] (II) Unloading modesetting
[  1726.184] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[  1726.184] (II) Unloading vesa
[  1726.184] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[  1726.721] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Requested monitor count: 1
[  1726.721] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): EDID for output VGA-0
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Manufacturer: VBX  Model: 0  Serial#: 39322400
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Year: 1990  Week: 1
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): EDID Version: 1.3
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Digital Display Input
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Indeterminate output size
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Gamma: 2.20
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Default color space is primary color space
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Supported detailed timing:
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): clock: 29.3 MHz   Image Size:  0 x 0 mm
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 802  h_sync_end 804 h_blank_end 806 h_border: 0
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 602  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 606 v_border: 0
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Ranges: V min: 0 V max: 200 Hz, H min: 0 H max: 200 kHz, PixClock max 1005 MHz
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Monitor name: VBOX monitor
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0): EDID (in hex):
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0):         00ffffffffffff005858000020035802
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0):         0100010380000078eeee91a3544c9926
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0):         0f505400000001010101010101010101
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0):         010101010101720b2006305806200202
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0):         2200000000000000000000fd0000c800
[  1726.722] (II) VBoxVideo(0):         c864000a202020202020000000fc0056
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0):         424f58206d6f6e69746f720a00000010
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0):         000a2020202020202020202020200071
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA-0
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   29.31  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 (36.4 kHz Pb)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "2560x1600"x60.0  247.26  2560 2562 2564 2566  1600 1602 1604 1606 (96.4 kHz b)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "2560x1440"x60.0  222.63  2560 2562 2564 2566  1440 1442 1444 1446 (86.8 kHz b)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  190.04  2048 2050 2052 2054  1536 1538 1540 1542 (92.5 kHz b)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1920x1600"x60.0  185.59  1920 1922 1924 1926  1600 1602 1604 1606 (96.4 kHz b)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  125.50  1920 1922 1924 1926  1080 1082 1084 1086 (65.2 kHz b)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  116.21  1600 1602 1604 1606  1200 1202 1204 1206 (72.4 kHz b)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  106.82  1680 1682 1684 1686  1050 1052 1054 1056 (63.4 kHz b)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0   89.08  1400 1402 1404 1406  1050 1052 1054 1056 (63.4 kHz b)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0   79.47  1280 1282 1284 1286  1024 1026 1028 1030 (61.8 kHz b)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   47.83  1024 1026 1028 1030  768 770 772 774 (46.4 kHz b)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   29.31  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 (36.4 kHz b)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   18.84  640 642 644 646  480 482 484 486 (29.2 kHz b)
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Output VGA-0 connected
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 800x600 +0+0
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
[  1726.723] (II) VBoxVideo(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[  1726.724] (==) VBoxVideo(0): DPMS enabled
[  1726.724] (--) RandR disabled
[  1726.729] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[  1726.730] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
[  1726.734] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[  1726.734] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[  1726.735] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[  1726.735] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Setting screen physical size to 211 x 158
[  1726.806] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[  1726.806] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[  1726.806] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[  1726.806] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[  1726.806] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1726.806]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[  1726.806]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  1726.806]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[  1726.806] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[  1726.806] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  1726.806] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  1726.806] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[  1726.806] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[  1726.806] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[  1726.806] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[  1726.806] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[  1726.806] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[  1726.807] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[  1726.807] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[  1726.807] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[  1726.807] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[  1726.807] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1726.807]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.3
[  1726.807]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  1726.807]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[  1726.807] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[  1726.807] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  1726.807] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[  1726.807] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[  1726.808] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  1726.808] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[  1726.808] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  1726.808] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[  1726.808] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[  1726.808] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[  1726.808] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[  1726.808] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[  1726.808] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  1726.808] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  1726.808] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[  1726.808] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[  1726.840] (II) config/devd: adding input device Mouse (/dev/psm0)
[  1726.840] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'Mouse'
[  1726.840] (**) Mouse: always reports core events
[  1726.840] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"
[  1726.840] (==) Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[  1726.840] (**) Mouse: always reports core events
[  1726.873] (==) Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[  1726.873] (**) Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  1726.873] (**) Mouse: Buttons: 5
[  1726.873] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:psm0"
[  1726.873] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 8)
[  1726.873] (**) Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[  1726.873] (**) Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[  1726.873] (**) Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  1726.873] (**) Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  1726.879] (II) Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 3, hw.model is 10
[  1726.879] (II) Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is ExplorerPS/2
[  1727.247] (II) Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
[  1727.247] (II) config/devd: device /dev/vboxguest0 already opened
[  1727.247] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/vboxguest)
[  1727.247] (II) LoadModule: "vboxmouse"
[  1727.247] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/vboxmouse_drv.so
[  1727.247] (II) Module vboxmouse: vendor="Oracle Corporation"
[  1727.247]    compiled for 0.0.0, module version = 1.0.0
[  1727.247]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  1727.247]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[  1727.247] (**) Load address of symbol "VBOXMOUSE" is 0x8039d9018
[  1727.247] (II) Using input driver 'vboxmouse' for 'vboxguest'
[  1727.248] (**) vboxguest: always reports core events
[  1727.248] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/vboxguest"
[  1727.248] (**) vboxguest: Device: "/dev/vboxguest"
[  1727.248] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:vboxguest"
[  1727.248] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "vboxguest" (type: MOUSE, id 9)
[  1727.248] (**) vboxguest: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[  1727.248] (**) vboxguest: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[  1727.248] (**) vboxguest: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  1727.248] (**) vboxguest: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  1727.248] (II) vboxguest: On.
[  1727.248] (WW) fcntl(11, O_ASYNC): Invalid argument
[  1727.249] (II) VBoxVideo(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0
[  1727.249] (II) VBoxVideo(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 800x600 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
[  1727.249] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
[  1727.249] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
[  1727.249] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[  1727.249] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   29.30  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 -hsync -vsync (36.4 kHz eP)
[  1727.393] (II) VBoxVideo(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0
[  1727.393] (II) VBoxVideo(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 800x600 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
[  1727.393] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
[  1727.393] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
[  1727.393] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[  1727.393] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   29.30  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 -hsync -vsync (36.4 kHz eP)
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 17, 2020)

I just compiled webkit/gtk and epiphany,  and it does not play any youtube video. screen-tearing


----------



## kpect (Jan 17, 2020)

BTW, when I installed `webkit2-gtk3` from package repository, input from keyboard/mouse have started to work, but there were a lot of "ERR#35 Resource temporarily unavailable" errors also and `multimedia/gstreamer1` didn't play youtube even after installation of `multimedia/gstreamer1-libav`, `multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-vpx`, `multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-bad`


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 18, 2020)

Nor dillo , epiphany , web , surf are capable of playing youtube. One should issue a pr for those four browsers or underlying multimedia-api.
For the moment I use qutebrowser or iridium. (otter browser seams to be a bit slow)


----------



## kpect (Feb 27, 2020)

I've managed to solve the issue, by way of patching ports, see https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=243408. But I am not able to change playback speed on youtube which I use a lot. Looks that `gstreamer` is broken here.


----------

